

How many digits of Pi do you really need to know? - bootload
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2015/03/14/how-many-digits-of-pi-do-you-really-need-to-know-find-out-with-this-bar-bet/

======
mellavora
Yesterday was Pi day. 3.14.15, so at 9.26:53 I had a piece of apple pie and a
slice of key lime pie. On such a special day we went full circle, two pie.

My wife is a great cook

